# Need to fish out of a catamaran



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

I am looking at buying a cat, I have a 25' wellcraft that we fish from now but I am upgrading and seriously thinking about the catamarans, but we want to put some time in one first.

There are three of us and if anyone wants a free trip, we will pay for everything for the opportunity to fish out of your cat. 25'-30' would be ideal and go about 50 miles out.

We already have a trip booked for Sept 13-15, so that would be PERFECT, but we are flexible.

Anywhere from Freeport to Port Mansfield along the TX coast, we usually fish out of Corpus/Port A.


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

You will LOVE it!! My brother and I had a 25' ProCat..........best boat we ever had. Would do 50mph with 2-merc 150s. Rides smooth, takes big waves.


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

Captain Jack, I have heard nothing but good things about the cats, so I can't wait!! I just want to make sure it fishes right for us. Do you guys still have cats?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I think there is a guide up around Matagorda area (Cha Ching on here) that runs cat boats. You may consider booking a trip with him to get a feel for it.

http://www.chachingoffshorefishing.com


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeff --Chaching is a heck of nice guy too-- call him he has a sweet 32 worldcat


----------

